# Sabiki Rig Help



## steffish (Aug 2, 2011)

Good morning to all! I was hope a few of you would share some pearls of wisdom on some effective techniques for using sabiki rigs for bait. Locations, technique, sizes...etc. I have been fishing for years and I always seem to get blanked even though I know they work.....operator error I'm sure! Thanks everyone!


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

no expert here but the way I was shown is to let a 3/4 to 1 oz wt carry rig to bottom or below baitfish and then briskly jig back up a few feet. Do this around structure of just about any sort -- esp if you are marking baitfish on your FF. Works around buoys, wrecks, boat ramps, bridge pilings....even read that it works around grass mats offshore. Hope this helps


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Here's a good link with lots of info on catching bait including sabiki rigs. Worth looking at I thought.

http://fishingdestinguide.com/BAIT.html


----------



## PapaG399 (Jul 16, 2013)

We have been scoring well on our sabiki by cutting up old Gulp bait, color is irrelevant, just tiny, tiny little pieces and putting it on the hooks. They tear it up. Replace when gone and repeat. Pinfish go crazy for it.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

You should not ever need to add anything to your sabikis. They work just fine as is. Just have to learn how to work the rod. If you are remotely close to Orange Beach, I can show you how. Tipping sabikis with bait is grossly time consuming and unnecessary


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

How do you work them? Seriously? I've always cast them past the bait, let them sink, then popped them a few times, then let them sink back a second or two, then reeled a couple turns, then used my rod to shake them, then popped them a couple times, and repeated.

We struggle with catching good bait out of dauphin island, and I know you have the same water in LA.

Thanks.


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

*tipping sabiki's*



PapaG399 said:


> We have been scoring well on our sabiki by cutting up old Gulp bait, color is irrelevant, just tiny, tiny little pieces and putting it on the hooks. They tear it up. Replace when gone and repeat. Pinfish go crazy for it.


I agree this works good when targeting pinfish,croakers,grunts,white trout,etc. as they dont tend to go after the bare hook like the threadfin,cigs,etc.and its my go to method to catch bait during winter months when nothing else is available. I use cut up squid tenacles in small pieces or tiny peaces of boston mack,etc. but Im sure the gulps works fine.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

I pump it about a foot then reel down ....they usually hit it when its dropping on the reel down.....


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

This is the how to video that one manufacturer has published.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAswsM2g5Zo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLj25oAV0Eo


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

SnapperSlapper said:


> How do you work them? Seriously? I've always cast them past the bait, let them sink, then popped them a few times, then let them sink back a second or two, then reeled a couple turns, then used my rod to shake them, then popped them a couple times, and repeated.
> 
> We struggle with catching good bait out of dauphin island, and I know you have the same water in LA.
> 
> Thanks.


Let me know next time youre in OB and ill come show you. It is all in how you work the rod tip. You also have to read the bait (assuming water clarity and color allows you to do so) and know how to jig accordingly


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

In all do respect, size and location matters most for cigs. Go small, very small.


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

I need one of those sabiki rods in that video


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

I just looked up one of those sabiki rods. Cheapest I found was Cabellas for $58.00. Any know about cheaper some where else. I also like that rod!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Ive said this many times. They are a waste of money. One, your sabiki is going to rust in between the first time you "store" it in the rod and the next time you use it. Secondly, they are stiff as hell and do not provide the action you need in the sabiki, rendering the whole operation ineffective and counterproductive. Pair your sabikis with a light action bass or trout spinning outfit, something with a whippy tip. If youre that worried about salvaging a $3 sabiki, maybe you should pick up tennis or basket weaving. They're not meant to last. Cut em off at end of the day to avoid snags.

If youre running from spot to spot, wrap the lead around the reel handle a couple times and store on top of your ttop, away from other rods if possible. There are MUCH better ways to spend $60-100


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Ive said this many times. They are a waste of money. One, your sabiki is going to rust in between the first time you "store" it in the rod and the next time you use it. Secondly, they are stiff as hell and do not provide the action you need in the sabiki, rendering the whole operation ineffective and counterproductive. Pair your sabikis with a light action bass or trout spinning outfit, something with a whippy tip. If youre that worried about salvaging a $3 sabiki, maybe you should pick up tennis or basket weaving. They're not meant to last. Cut em off at end of the day to avoid snags.
> 
> If youre running from spot to spot, wrap the lead around the reel handle a couple times and store on top of your ttop, away from other rods if possible. There are MUCH better ways to spend $60-100


Now tell us how you really feel Cap't WW!!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Mac1528 said:


> Now tell us how you really feel Cap't WW!!


Just tryin to save someone some money, man. This sport is expensive enough


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Just tryin to save someone some money, man. This sport is expensive enough


10-4 understand...and we appreciate it! Some times I get overwhelmed on gimmicks....but I have to appreciate the guy that came up with that. Shows he was thinking. ( about how he could make more money). And I'm not going to start basket weaving or tennis. Too old for that stuff!!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Mac1528 said:


> 10-4 understand...and we appreciate it! Some times I get overwhelmed on gimmicks....but I have to appreciate the guy that came up with that. Shows he was thinking. ( about how he could make more money). And I'm not going to start basket weaving or tennis. Too old for that stuff!!


Oh it was no doubt a great idea; I probably would have bought one too a few years ago. Having to catch live bait every trip though out of Venice the last few years, job security often hinged on a mate's proficiency at catching bait every day! So you had better learn or get weeded out! Stiff rod, sabiki rod, or even sabikis tied onto a heavier spinning rod used for cobia or tuna, usually meant minimal results while trying to catch bait.


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

By and large I prefer Hayabusa sabikis as they always catch fish whereas some don't seem to work at all. They may be more expensive, but they work for sure. Size is very important. #8 for cigar minnows, #14 for hard tails.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Note that size isnt consistent between manufacturers...


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

The trick with Sabikis is to take them out of the package and immediately stick one hook in your forearm and another hook in your shirt (or better yet, the shirt of whomever is standing near you). Once you've made this sacrifice to the Sabiki gods, you'll be blessed with tons of bait.


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

I pay $1.19 at wal-mart for mine. I buy 10 or so at a time. I use a $15 rod reel combo. 1 oz weight. After I am done I use the snap swivel and connect it to my hook holder thingy near the reel and keep it tight. When I go back out its still there and not tangled up.


----------



## saltfinatic (Jul 5, 2014)

Everyone has an opinion...being a tn. ******* i bought 2 sabiki rods off ebay 2 years ago.......from a place called eat my tackle which is out of destin. I paid a bout 50 . apiece. for them delivered. Put 2 catfish abu casting reels on em...which i seldom used with 15 # line. I fish off shore 2 -3 times a week during the summer and fall. I dont use live bait all the time....but really do like the rods. They however do not work well with the bigger hooks...they sometimes catch at the mouth of the rod.but normal and small hooks pose no problems...I use a 2 ounce teardrop sinker...which neatly reels onto the end. No tangles and to rinse it out i pull the sinker away from the opening and put the hose nozzle on it and flush it it out....if you do decide to buy one or a dozen ...they make one for spinning reels and one for conventional (bait casting).. They may work both ways ...but the way the line feeds in from the reel is different. I have Grandkids that fish with me and from a safety stand point all the hooks are covered...when stored...or being transported..No matter how careful you are ,kids...mine anyway will be kids.Used to do it old school.....but with comparisons to the cost of my other rods............to me they are a bargain.....hpe that helps a little.....going out monday.....out of panama if anyone has any good numbers for beeliners...holler. Fished in Fed waters last week....did okay, but would like to find some closer in .........


----------



## saltfinatic (Jul 5, 2014)

Lil' Scout said:


> The trick with Sabikis is to take them out of the package and immediately stick one hook in your forearm and another hook in your shirt (or better yet, the shirt of whomever is standing near you). Once you've made this sacrifice to the Sabiki gods, you'll be blessed with tons of bait.


sharp little fellas aren't they now:thumbsup:


----------



## snake 166 (Oct 2, 2007)

I have found the Marathon hage aurora green beads (not red) in size 8 to work best for me fishing Destin waters. Buy at Walmart for $1.19 and throw away after end of day. Use heavy spinning rods to keep it simple. Use bead above snap swivel to keep from reeling SS into rod tip. Use 1 oz lead. Work rig smoothly and not to fast. Reelin slowly to pick up extra baits. Lift rig with bait using rod and catch lead in left hand. Keep rig tight and maneuver hooked baits over the baitwell to help dehooker. Work fast smooth and safe


----------



## wmflyfisher (Jan 17, 2008)

I know this has been previously mentioned but is size 8 the consensus for cigs amongst the group here? I can't get around catching hardtails which I really don't use. Pisses me off.


----------

